# Ultram



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

My doctor is prescribing Ultram for me for pain in my joints.As I have been reading about it I saw that it was used for Fibro and CFS. If you have any experience with this medication please post here.Thanks,


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I used it a few times a week for a year (in combination with Co-Proxamol), without any side-effects. It was definately worth taking but wasn't hugely effective.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

bump


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

I, too, have taken Ultram without side effects, but unfortunately, I did not get much relief from it. Try sticking with it for awhile if it doesn't bother you and you can afford to. Sometimes it takes awhile for things to get in your system and do what they're supposed to do. For example, I was started on Elmiron for my IC in July. It caused relatively few side effects, with the exception being nausea, but I stuck with it. Now I stay mostly symptom-free of my IC with a few occasional flares. Good luck.


----------

